# Authentic Horse Bone Salumi "Tasting" Needle (Ago d'Osso di Cavallo)



## evan m brady (Nov 29, 2015)

Osso+Cavallo+1.jpg



__ evan m brady
__ Nov 29, 2015







These took over two months to arrive, so our Christmas stock is finally here! We only have 10 needles available for sale, and in the spirit of this cyber weekend we put these on sale for $15 off! This is quite an awesome stocking stuffer, so take advantage of the sale and be one of the last 10 people of the year to own an authentic horse bone tester from Parma!














Osso+Cavallo+2.jpg



__ evan m brady
__ Nov 29, 2015







At the end of the curing process of a Parma ham a fundamental examination of the olfactory senses is made. In this phase of the aging process the needle is used to penetrate various points of the muscle. The use of the "Ago di Osso di Cavallo", horse bone to construct a needle is a material that has the particularity to absorb the aromas of the product and then repeat with great rapidity. The aroma left on the needle is 'sniffed' by experts trained to recognize and evaluate the olfactory characteristics of the ham to determine the performance of the manufacturing and aging process, and to respect the peculiar sweetness.

This is truly an amazing product we were able to import directly from a small village outside Parma. They are completely hand-made and sanded by Nonna herself, and here in the United States is a hard item to come by. We were able to import a very small amount of them, so if you'd like one of these unique Prosciutto testers you will have to get it soon!

http://www.butcherspantry.com/small...o-needle-from-parma-with-italian-leather-case


----------

